
Ask HN: Can a website take your public profile and create accounts with it? - hysan
I received some unwanted spam today from a job marketplace website stating that they found my profile on LinkedIn and &quot;conveniently&quot; created an account for me on their website with X login and Y password. I&#x27;ve received a lot of recruiter and job marketplace spam before, but none have ever took my public information and created a <i>public</i> profile representing me without my consent.<p>My concerns are that they are:<p>1. representing me as someone who is available for work on their platform; worse if someone emails me directly with information taken from their website<p>2. potentially will treat me as just another platform user and begin spamming me without recourse other than me clicking on a link in an email which they would use as acknowledgement of me being on their platform<p>Is this legal?<p>I&#x27;m sure others have had to deal with this. How did you proceed?<p>So far, I&#x27;ve forwarded the email to the FTC per their spam guidelines as well as the host, GoDaddy, per their abuse reporting guidelines. I&#x27;m wondering if there is anything else I should do.
======
huehehue
Zuckerberg's recent testimony indicates FB does something similar with "shadow
profiles". Those "people finder" and genealogy sites have also been doing this
for years. My _guess_ is that it's not explicitly illegal so it's fine unless
you break some other law(s) in the process (acquiring data illegally,
defamatory profiles, etc.).

------
codegeek
Legal or not, you can email them and ask them to remove the profile since you
do not consent to such representation.

If they don't listen, then do a more formal DMCA takedown request.

------
jobigoud
Don't know if it's legal but LinkedIn, Google and others do it all the time
for businesses. Then you have to go on their platform and "claim" the business
as an owner.

